# Meadowbrook Lake



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay guys, I was just driving around looking at a few places when I saw this lake on Hudson Drive. I fished this many moons ago and caught some decent fish, but I went onto Stow parks website and it says they just dumped 4,000 pounds of fish in there 2 years ago and you can get a boat there if you get a permit from the Park service. It is a nice lake (19 acres) and to me there was a lot of nice places you could hit with a boat.

Now has anyone ever fished there? Also, they mentioned they dumped 6,000 pounds of fish into Heritage Lake at Silver Springs. Anyone have any info for that one also.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

coachfozz......I know where Meadowbrook is at but was not aware you could put a boat in there with specific permission. I have never fished it. 

If you find more info about Meadowbrook, permits to launch, where to launch please drop me an email at aol......kwr8.

As for Silver Springs lakes, I believe they are all private and monitored by Silver Springs police. Can be fished only with a Sliver Springs resident. I could be wrong.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Meadow Lake Park
This park contains a 19-acre lake located in the Meadowbrook Lake allotment in the Northwestern part of the City. The lake is available for use by the public with public access off of Hudson Drive, or a small park on Mac Drive and Meadowbrook Blvd. The lake is surrounded by private residences, but fishing is permitted off the public access areas. Boating is also permitted, but a permit must be obtained from the Parks and Recreation office by calling (330) 688-8238. Swimming by the public is strictly forbidden. There is also a play area, picnic area and basketball courts available.


Here is the link that says they are both public venues.

http://www.stow.oh.us/Parks & Rec/public_fishing_venues_in_stow.htm


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry....just reread your post. Silver Springs is a city ......and a park in Stow. I get confused.

Heritage Lake in Stow Silver Springs Park is a very interesting place. If your looking for great shore access (100% of the shoreline is walkable), this is your place. Have caught 2-4 lb bass, crappie there. Stow has stocked cats in there that can get huge. Saw some guys fishing cats there last year with their rods locked to the ground. Guess the big'uns can steel your rod.

It's a catch and release lake......very user friendly, 3-4 large fishing platforms built over water (great for terrain challenged people) and multi species fishing including bass, crappie, gill, cats. Stow also runs a small campground on this site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

I know it's probably a different place but I drove past it on Graham Rd. two weeks ago and it looked like they were draining the lake! Anyone know anything about it? I don''t know if it's private or accessible!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

chuckie said:


> I know it's probably a different place but I drove past it on Graham Rd. two weeks ago and it looked like they were draining the lake! Anyone know anything about it? I don''t know if it's private or accessible!


The lake visible from Graham Rd. is Crystal Lake, which is fed by Silver Lake (visible from Kent Rd./Rt. 59).

Crystal Lake has had a real problem with silting in, lilly pads taking over, etc. I haven't been by there lately to see the draining it; it could be that the members of the Crystal Lake club decided to drain it to dredge it out and get it back to the way it was 20 years ago - which was an awesome fishing lake with bass, crappie, gills and cats.

Bob


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

I fished Meadowbrook about six years ago. It was very muddy water. I saw lots of carp, but that was about it. I didn't know about the stocking effort, might have to give it another shot.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Never fished heritage. Heard you have to park next to a barn?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Work near Meadowbrook and occasionally fish it with a buddy at lunch. Far from great fishing, but we bump into a bass here and there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

slick said:


> Never fished heritage. Heard you have to park next to a barn?


Heritage sucks. Some big carp in there but that's about it. Used to be great before they drained it. Now it's junk. Also, you can park at the campground pull in


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 12, 2016)

As a kid I grew up on meadowbrook lake. Fished there many many days and nights. Dough balls, cheese and corn for bait. There are some big carp in there


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Open


JimmyJames said:


> As a kid I grew up on meadowbrook lake. Fished there many many days and nights. Dough balls, cheese and corn for bait. There are some big carp in there


Open To public?


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Heritage sucks. Some big carp in there but that's about it. Used to be great before they drained it. Now it's junk. Also, you can park at the campground pull
> 
> 
> Nothing left but carp now? Or are they pretty much gone now to?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't fished it in a year and a half so who knows now but last I fished it, millions of 2" gills and some big carp traveling around together. Caught them on bread on the surface


----------



## Fisherman1386 (Aug 14, 2018)

Been fishing in both my whole life. Meadow brook is across the street and off of hudson drive/mac drive/meadowbrook/chestnut dr. used to walk over there and fish almost every spot on that lake. There is some some nice size bass in there and they’re plentiful, gotta work through muddy water and heavy branches to get them. Usually on a rubber worm or crawdad has given me the best response. Tons of good size carp in there too 10-15 pounds are common, really the only species other than bass with consistent size. As for the cats, I have seen maybe a channel or two come out. Nothing of any size, seems over run with bullheads. Still hoping to see a monster come out of there one day. If you do chose meadowbrook, don’t forget to give the little pond below the spillway some love. You would be shocked at what I pulled out of there. As for heritage, parking is not an issue. There is a lot for the heritage house, you can park at the campground, or there are several spots just off the side of the road. As for “public” and “available” fishing in stow, this is by far the best public lake. Even thought it’s small and you can walk all the way around the lake in 10 mins there is some great opportunities for great size carp, channel cats, bass, bowfin, trout, and I have even personally saw a gar pulled out. It’s severly Overfished but if you catch it on the right day you might find yourself chasing a pole or two if you’re not paying attention.


----------

